# margin at the edge of a popcorn ceiling



## tom (Mar 4, 2010)

how is that done?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Not sure what u mean. Masking tape??


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

little midgets, on stilts, run their little nugget finger in the corner


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Even on stilts midgets would _come up a little short. _
_Drumroll Pleeease_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If you're asking about a remodel and how to treat the wall ceiling angle, you basically got two choices: either scrape it back to tape and respray or flat tape the wall side and stay off ceiling (or use tearaway).

Midgets are good on bottom nails and understair closets.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you're not giving your midgets an equal opportunity than! I used to think the same thing, I'd be lying if I told you it wasn't my best business decision


----------

